

Pirate Bay Founder Fined For ‘Continued Involvement’ In The Site - jacobr
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-fined-for-continued-involvement-in-the-site-120627/

======
iwwr
Should say: "Pirate Bay founder fined for absence of evidence against
'continued involvement' in the site"

~~~
eli
Fairly or unfairly, the fine was levied for "continued involvement". I don't
think we have any way of knowing whether their evidence is any good... Though
if we're going to play guessing games about guilt and innocence, I would point
out that Neij doesn't deny the charges -- he only denies they could have
enough evidence to prove it.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
And TorrentFreak is not exactly an objective source...

------
HotKFreshSwag
“In civil cases it’s guilty until proven innocent and in a previous case I
declined to give the details who I transfered the site to. They say if it’s
not me, then I could easily say who it is.”

That's kind of a weird legal system.

~~~
TylerE
Actually, the real standard in a civil case, at least in the US, is "the
preponderance of evidence". When you offer nothing in your own defense, guess
how the court is going to rule?

It's like saying you sold a car, but absolutely refusing to show a bill of
sale, registration in the new owner's name, etc.

~~~
nodata
> When you offer nothing in your own defense, guess how the court is going to
> rule?

Innocent, hopefully.

If someone accuses me of something, I'd hope _they_ 'd try to prove it.

~~~
TylerE
They did. He is on record for running the site, and didn't offer any evidence
that he is no longer running the site.

~~~
Karunamon
How the heck does one prove they're not doing something anymore? Whether that
"something" be beating your wife, cheating on your spouse, or running an
illegal website? Can't prove a negative.

~~~
Joakal
If he's able to prove that someone else is involved, then it appears that he's
involved again.

